# Do you wrestle with your dog?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly and I wrestled every day. Either with a toy or just kind of pushing each other around. He always plays very soft mouthed and never got over excited. For the moment I've been replaced by Caue. :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, all the time


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I love wrestling with Carson....he plays very soft mouthed as well.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sure do!! It's fun! Tucker is sooo gentle. It's funny because I'll attack him then I'll run and he'll get up and chase me and he'll start jumping up trying to get me... haha.

He's a pretty strong doggy.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes. And I always lose. 
I'm a very small woman, so I always end up on the floor, under Riley, completely and totally helpless. Luckily, he's starting to learn that "enough" means he has to let me up.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sure do! Jersey loves it! For that matter, so do I!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont, because Murphy gets a little too rough for me. He mouths, but it hurts my hands, then if I get up to run away he bites my butt.. I dont really like that, so he gets to wrestle with his dad, and gets loves from me


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

No, Fergus still breaks skin and bruises even when we aren't wrestling. No sense inviting trouble.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I wrestle stuff out of Finny's mouth, does that count?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky wrestles very rough with my husband, and its not unusual for Tim to have a bit of blood. But with me, he's gentle "relatively". He doesn't wrestle at all with the kids and doesn't seem to want to.

My main activity with Lucky is a rough game of tug a war...we play in intervals all through the evening after work.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

My boys (18 and 21) wrestle with Delilah. Delilah wrestles with Samson. I guess with Samson's hip situation, we haven't really wrestled with him. I answered "other".


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i answered other too. I don't roughhouse with her, but my husband does-it makes me so mad! He gets too rough & I worry about future joint problems-I'm always the meany that stops all of the fun!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith and I roughhouse a bit, but she really only gets going when it's hubby playing with her. my goodness, you should hear the noises that come out of her when they play fight. it cracks me up, because he'll get tired and say ok, no more or whatever and if she's not done yet, she bites his knee to try to get him riled up again.


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

My husband wrestles with Theo but when we got Archie I absolutely put my foot down and said no wrestling with him. So Archie simply doesn't wrestle (with humans), I actually don't think he realizes the concept. Theo will wrestle with any male (because my husband and sons all wrestled with him) but he won't wrestle with and is always gentle with females and kids.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

NO! But my husband and youngest son do.. so not sure how to answer this poll..


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, yes, yes, yes & yes..... I do the wrestle "bellyrub" thing every day and they LOVE it! It seems to be that we've built the time for "bellyrub" into our morning schedule & if we ever miss it, the boys follow me around with that sad look. Ron also wrestles with the boys but he gets a little rougher than I do and usually has to put a stop to the session before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

When we had Sunny as a pup before Mister was around, we developed a game called "the hand game" where my husband would use his hand to play with her the way pups wrestle. He would "bite" her ears, and grab her legs, pull at her loose skin, etc. She loved it! She used to look at his hand and bark at it to see if she could "make it start"!  Now she loves to have you try to grab her feet and she deftly pulls them away. Mister just sits there as you grab his foot and looks at you like "why the heck are you grabbing my foot?"


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't answer because hunter is still a lil young and small to do that but I am sure that i will do this when he get's bigger.. I love it...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I had to go other. I used to love to wrestling with Laurel and River but those dares a re rare now.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*not with me*

Rachel loves to rough house with eric though, and he encourages it...:no:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I wrestle with them all. I love it, as well as they do to.


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

I wrestle with Patsy nearly every evening in the living room during the winter. We try to be careful, but occasionally run into furniture. The best was one night Patsy rolled into a side table and knocked a vase off. I was alert enough to grab it in mid-air! (whew!!)

In the warmer weather we go outside. 

Carol has some heavy gloves that she keeps in the closet, and as soon as Patsy sees her putting them on, she knows Carol is going to play rough with her. So the answer is yes, for both of us!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I wrestle stuff out of Finny's mouth, does that count?


Oh ya, I'm in touch with that reality as I have to wrestle stuff out of Bailey's mouth, too.>>>Socks, paper towels, tissues and any article of clothing he can get his mouth on, UGH!

~Jackie


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Honestly, Nikki doesn't like to wrestle. Big Dog Daddy used to always roughhouse with our first golden (they both loved it). He's tried to wrestle around with Nikki and she doesn't like it. Yet, she loves to wrestle and play fight with other dogs.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Daisy loves to wrestle, although sometimes she uses her boney elbows to her advantage*


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Nobody who lives in this house does. We/they've all realized that things just stay calmer that way. However, I have a 20 year old son who comes by several times a week. Wilson gets wound up just hearing the sound of Ben's car in the driveway! They can spend an hour or more wrestling. The big problem comes when Ben isn't in the mood. Then, we have to put Wilson in his crate. He just doesn't understand.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love wrestling with my two...


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

No, i dont wrestle with Rosco. Because he is NOT soft mouthed. My boyfriend gets pretty rough with him. So he's used to playing that way, when i try to play with him he hurts me. LOL But i'm a wuss, so who knows.


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

We just need to lay down on the floor and it's playtime. Stroma bashes you with his paws and opens those great jaws which never hurt. He holds on gently even with the kids and makes gnarly noises.Specially when you blow on his muzzle. Loves to burrow under your stomach and throw you over. But what a sucker he is when you scratch in his ears - he goes all gooey eyed and zombied.Have any of you got a dog like my Darra, sadly gone to the bridge, but he sat on your head!. Every challenge ended in him trying to sit on you with his great fuzzy backside.
Both of mine like a glass of beer 'stella artois' and sometimes a little dram of whisky on a special occasion. my dad used to leave a little in his glass on the floor. Don't know whether their preference is for a malt and sure haven't tried bourbon!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

We wrestle with Tucker and always end with laying on top of him to calm him down!!!  He loves it!! And his dad is much better at it than me!


----------

